
A 5.3 magnitude earthquake shakes Croatia and its capital - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.euronews.com/2020/03/22/a-5-3-magnitude-earthquake-shakes-croatia-and-its-capital
======
rurban
Any measurements from Krsko yet? Should withstand 6.4, but nevertheless better
measure a possible radiation leak. The continue to run at full power, so it's
unlikely

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
they claimed it's safe which is ofc not to be trusted. the facility is
supposed to reach EOL in 2024, and corrupt as they are they'll just going to
winge it till then, natural disasters be dammed.

------
kungito
Well, if there was any hope of containing the virus it's gone now. Everyone is
outside doing stuff. An improvised tent village for the displaced is being
raised in the middle of the capital.

~~~
swift532
It'll make things harder but I'm not sure how much.

However, as far as I know there isn't such a great number of displaced. I
don't have exact numbers but mostly only pre-WWII buildings were damaged,
while most people live in skyscrapers outside the city center.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
the town center has still a lot of old peoples living in flats alone. a lot of
facilites such as the medical faculty have gotten damaged (cctv footage from
the faculty
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTvtQExtuXA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTvtQExtuXA))
many of the buildings are historic landmarks are destroyed.

